# From CDC: Free CE / Report / Webcast on Field Triage



## LucidResq (Jul 13, 2009)

Email from the Director of the Division of Injury Response of the National Center for Injury Prevention and Control of the CDC - Richard Hunt, MD, FACEP. 



> Dear EMS Professional:
> 
> I am pleased to announce the availability of a FREE report and continuing education opportunity from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) titled, "Guidelines for Field Triage of Injured Patients: Recommendations of the National Expert Panel on Field Triage." This report, published in CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Reports (MMWR) provides key information on the "Field Triage Decision Scheme: The National Trauma Triage Protocol" (Decision Scheme) that can help aid you in your daily triage decisions for injured patients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 13, 2009)

1pm EST = 12pm here = me at work.  Darn you CDC.


----------



## berkeman (Jul 14, 2009)

I got the e-mail and signed up.  Should be interesting.


----------

